# O-C Brand by Orange Crush



## Canadacan (Mar 6, 2019)

I just landed my first 12oz paper label O-C Pale Dry ginger ale bottle!...this is the only O-C label I've seen intact on a bottle and the first 12oz. So I figured I share some insight. 
O-C was Crush's flavor line which was probably introduced in the mid 1920's
Some of the flavors were pale dry ginger ale, ginger ale, cherry, grape, lime, lime rickey, lemon, lemon sour, orange?..yes even an orange!, strawberry, white soda, root beer, cream soda.
It was available in a specially marked O-C bottle that was essentially the clear krinkly, sizes were 7 oz and 28 oz that also came in green. The paper labeled bottles from what I can tell were in 24oz and 12oz...it possible the paper label was available in 6oz but I have seen no labels to date.

I was not able to locate any info on the introduction of this flavor line, but I can tell you it was advertised in Canada as early as 1925....the earliest found for US ad was 1930 depicting my label, and from what I can tell the paper label design changed around 1933. This product name ran up till the introduction of Old Colony in 1939. 
Canada never had, to my knowledge an embossed O-C, but advertisements hinted that the product was packaged in regular bottles, there was however at least one eastern bottler that used a paper label marked O-C.




O-C Ginger Ale-  Chicago Tribune, 08 Jun 1930, Sun, Page 13




24 oz labels



A few of my embossed O-C bottles, these bottles have the regular patent date on the other rside.


A few examples of USA crowns.


And a this is the only O-C sign that I know of design wise.



This is what I believe to be the second O-C label design.
O-C Ginger Ale-Davenport- Iowa The Daily Times, 01 May 1933, Mon, Page 7


Orange Crush-O-C Moline Illinois-The Dispatch, 10 Apr 1936, Fri, Page 21


This is one of the Canadian ads mentioning O-C ginger ale and grape...note the ad says 'all sold in the krinkly bottle'.
Orange Crush- The Vancouver Sun, 03 Jun 1925, Wed, Page 11



And shown here are my two Canadian O-C crowns.


And this is a Canadian O-C from Turo Nova Scotia Orange Crush...this same label has also been documented in a Belfast Ginger Ale.


And another from the same bottler but in a Club ginger Ale.



I like this ad because it shows the patented side of the bottle, and says 10 flavors....although I listed 13, that may have depended on location or what each specific bottler choose to provide for their customers.
O-C Beverages- Moline Illinois-  The Dispatch, 31 Mar 1932, Thu, Page 5


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 6, 2019)

Some nice Bottles & Info. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 6, 2019)

Great bottles and info. Thanx for posting!


----------



## Canadacan (Mar 6, 2019)

Your Welcome and thanks Leon, and iggy for the comments!...the hunt is always on for more bottles!


----------



## bottle-bud (Mar 7, 2019)

Excellent story! I love seeing those old ads, especially when they have bottles pictured in them. Nice assortment of O-C bottles too!


----------



## Canadacan (Mar 9, 2019)

bottle-bud said:


> Excellent story! I love seeing those old ads, especially when they have bottles pictured in them. Nice assortment of O-C bottles too!



Thanks!...Yes seeing the dated ads takes away any doubt about the age of these bottles.


----------



## mrosman (Mar 13, 2019)

Hi... I beg to differ.... Canada certainly had some embossed O.C. bottles ...


----------



## Canadacan (Mar 14, 2019)

mrosman said:


> Hi... I beg to differ.... Canada certainly had some embossed O.C. bottles ...


Embossed with "O-C" or "O.C" ?....never seen such a thing, Michael ​is this new information that wasn't in the guide?


----------



## mrosman (Mar 14, 2019)

*References from my book...*



Canadacan said:


> I just landed my first 12oz paper label O-C Pale Dry ginger ale bottle!...this is the only O-C label I've seen intact on a bottle and the first 12oz. So I figured I share some insight.
> O-C was Crush's flavor line which was probably introduced in the mid 1920's
> Some of the flavors were pale dry ginger ale, ginger ale, cherry, grape, lime, lime rickey, lemon, lemon sour, orange?..yes even an orange!, strawberry, white soda, root beer, cream soda.
> It was available in a specially marked O-C bottle that was essentially the clear krinkly, sizes were 7 oz and 28 oz that also came in green. The paper labeled bottles from what I can tell were in 24oz and 12oz...it possible the paper label was available in 6oz but I have seen no labels to date.
> ...


Hi there.... interested in your Orange Crush, as I collected such - mostly bottles, but had a lot of signs. Wrote the only book on O.C. Bottles - book presently on Ebay. Interested that you used pictures of O-C crown caps taken from my book, bottom left corner of p.122... also just above a reference to a touched up sign of O-C... very rare... glad to know more about your interesting paper label O-C bottles with different flavours - had not seen those in my recollection... Would like to hear back and see more of your O.C. bottles. Incidentally, I do have the three Ward's embossed bottles, with the three flavours, on p.28 of my book.... Hope to hear back, Regards, Michael


----------



## Canadacan (Mar 15, 2019)

Yup those 2 picture reference are from the guide. The O-C sign photo is from a friend of mine...pretty cool sign! Another sign that surfaced, and even far rarer than the O-C beverages is the Mandalay Punch sign! It was posted by a member from my Orange Crush Collectors group on facebook. Mandalay Punch was sold in the Krinkly bottle and paper label in the USA and Canada, Bruce Capel had shared a photo of that Canadian label on a bottle.
So I do not have any more O-C bottles other than what I posted....Ron Blair I think has a couple more examples for me at his place, supposed to try and get back to see him one of these days.
Cheers!


----------



## mrosman (Apr 3, 2019)

My apologies, Bottle Master..... I meant to say that Canada DID have the O.C. embossed bottles, with the same variations as the American ones....The only way to tell that it was Canadian was when the city was labelled on the crown cap.... 
Sorry for that, Michael


----------



## mrosman (Jan 1, 2020)

Nice to see some pictures 'borrowed' from my book and research - come into some helpful function
Michael


----------



## bottle-o-pop (Jan 1, 2020)

MRosman, I looked, but cannot find your book on ebay.


----------



## Canadacan (Jan 2, 2020)

@bottle-o-pop ….here you go 








						REDUCED -  Evolution and History of Orange-Crush Bottles -  3rd. ed.,  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for  REDUCED -  Evolution and History of Orange-Crush Bottles -  3rd. ed., at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.ca


----------



## bottle-o-pop (Jan 2, 2020)

Thank you for that, Canadacan!

I tried about 15 ways, but could not find that book on eBay, even after I used your message and the link's contents for reference.
I forgot how to pretend that I'm Canadian, and maybe that would have worked.

It's good to know that, when I need this kind of help, Canadacan can!


----------



## bottle-o-pop (Jan 3, 2020)

Bought it!


----------



## Canadacan (Jan 3, 2020)

bottle-o-pop said:


> Bought it!


Nice!!! there are two or three bottles of mine mentioned in there


----------



## mrosman (Jan 8, 2020)

bottle-o-pop said:


> MRosman, I looked, but cannot find your book on ebay.





bottle-o-pop said:


> Thank you for that, Canadacan!
> 
> I tried about 15 ways, but could not find that book on eBay, even after I used your message and the link's contents for reference.
> I forgot how to pretend that I'm Canadian, and maybe that would have worked.
> ...


----------



## mrosman (Jan 8, 2020)

My book in definitely on Ebay for $U.S.60.00 which includes postage, which averages $18-$20, tracking and insurance.... or, go to Kijiji and you can pick it up for $Can50.00
Michael


----------



## bottle-o-pop (Jan 10, 2020)

Mrosman, I experimented again tonight.

Perhaps you already know this but perhaps some others here who are interested in orange crush bottles, and your nice book, may not know it.
Anyway, I put in my browser this address: "https://www.ebay.ca". My browser (Chrome) (or some part of the internet) immediately changed it to: "ebay.ca".
Next, into the ebay search box, I typed: "orange crush book".
Your book came up instantly, in the top spot in the list!

I then put into my browser: "www.ebay.com". My browser immediately changed it to: "ebay.com".
Next, into the ebay search box, I typed: "orange crush book".
Your book did not appear at all.

If I had done this whole experiment a few days ago, I would've found your book and would not have needed Canadacan's help in my quest to buy it.
I had no idea that there was such a separation within ebay!


----------



## mrosman (Mar 4, 2020)

Hi Bottle-o-pop..... I was an original on Ebay in 1997..... and its gotten worse and more expensive since.  My book is listed on Ebay, both American and Canadian sites...  if you really want a copy, write me directly, which will save us both some ebay expenses......Michael   mrosman@sympatico.ca


----------



## bottle-o-pop (Mar 4, 2020)

Hi mrosman, I did buy your book, on eBay! It is an excellent book! I am very glad I bought it!

As I already said in this thread, over here in the U.S., I cannot find your book listed on ebay UNLESS I start by putting "https://www.ebay.ca/" in my browser.
If you were here in my house, you'd see.

If I put "ebay.com" or "https://www.ebay.com" in my browser and put "orange crush book" in the search box, I get 81 results and none of them are your book.

If I put "https://www.ebay.ca/" in my browser and put "orange crush book" in the search box, I get 47 results and the 4th one is your book.

I don't know how you could get your browser to see what I see. I tried putting in https://www.ebay.com.us/ and got an error message.

I also tried 2 other browsers I have; Internet Explorer and Opera Browser, and got the same results - I must use https://www.ebay.ca/ to find your book listed on ebay.

I suspect that if you solved this issue with eBay, you'd get some more purchases from people in the U.S. You may quote me to them!

To anyone else reading this thread, I highly recommend this book! Almost all the Orange Crush bottles listed, cataloged, and illustrated in this book are from both the U.S. and Canada, with only a very few exceptions, and those are duly annotated. So, this book is useful for Orange Crush bottle collectors both in the U.S. and in Canada.

The book is called:
The Evolution of a Soda Pop Bottle from 'Krinkly' to 'Mae West'
Here in the U.S., I see it on this URL:








						REDUCED -  Evolution and History of Orange-Crush Bottles -  3rd. ed.,  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for  REDUCED -  Evolution and History of Orange-Crush Bottles -  3rd. ed., at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.ca


----------

